# 2 offers this week, don't know what to do



## indecisive123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, this is my first time posting here so I apologize if this is in the wrong section. Over the Summer and into the Fall, I interviewed for a dispatcher position and this week I found out that I got it.
I also found out this week that my town's Chief will sponsor me for the reserve academy. I have my bachelor's degree, but I have no job lined up right now that would make the academy time sensitive.

I have a good job right now not in my field and I hate it, but it pays a little more than the dispatch position. If I stay at my current job, do the academy, continue with learning a new language and then just wait, I'm worried that I'll regret passing up this job offer. My goal is, and has been for a long time, to become a Police Officer in Massachusetts. 

Figure if I'm going to look for advice specific to Massachusetts, this is the best place. Thanks in advance....


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Take the dispatch position and go to the RI Academy..


----------



## indecisive123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh, i'm sorry I forgot to mention that i'll likely be working the 3-11 for the dispatch position. Every academy I've looked up doesn't seem to accommodate anyone working a 3-11 shift....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

indecisive123 said:


> Oh, i'm sorry I forgot to mention that i'll likely be working the 3-11 for the dispatch position. Every academy I've looked up doesn't seem to accommodate anyone working a 3-11 shift....


I would think if you approach the boss at the dispatch job and explain the situation, he/she would understand and might very well make accommodations. It never hurts to ask. You are in a position that many would envy. Do whatever you can to hold onto it at every level. The worst scenario is they say "NO".


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

indecisive123 said:


> Oh, i'm sorry I forgot to mention that i'll likely be working the 3-11 for the dispatch position. Every academy I've looked up doesn't seem to accommodate anyone working a 3-11 shift....


You do NOT need a reserve academy to get hired as a full time police officer, I have known MANY dispatchers who got hired full time, so do a good job, be reliable, and you may just get a shot of getting hired. I used to work as a reserve/part-time dispatcher and EVERYONE they hired was at least a part-time dispatcher.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

There's usually unlimited OT for dispatchers, so you'll probably make more doing less than your current job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## indecisive123 (Nov 8, 2015)

I agree with everyone's advice to take the dispatch job. I got the pay and it's about 2,000 less, but you guys are all right I do have the opportunity for overtime. 

Basically how this all panned out is that Thursday afternoon I was offered the job, and Friday morning I was given the "OK" to get all the paperwork into the Chief for the RI academy. Should I still follow through with having everything signed? I'm in the process of talking to my new boss about seeing if we can make both work...doubtful but I wanted to let him know about it.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

If I were you, I would get settled in the dispatch job and then see about going to the RI academy. You maybe able to swap shifts with a coworker that would be willing to help you out down the road so you can go. Also your new pd may sponsor you too. You can talk to your new boss about it but also understand that you maybe busy the first few months with E911/EMD training and just getting settled into the new job. Slow and steady wins the race and as long as you keep chugging along you'll get there. Good luck


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Please take the dispatch job. It is the first tangible step into this field. You'll earn trust, learn the lingo, and you can always find a way to go to the Academy now or later.................


----------



## indecisive123 (Nov 8, 2015)

I forgot to mention that the place I will be dispatching does not have e911 dispatchers, it's a university...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

indecisive123 said:


> I forgot to mention that the place I will be dispatching does not have e911 dispatchers, it's a university...


When someone dials 911 from an internal line on the campus phone system, where does the call go?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

indecisive123 said:


> I forgot to mention that the place I will be dispatching does not have e911 dispatchers, it's a university...





> I don't believe that it goes to the university, it would go to the city. I know for a fact though that I will not be e911/emd certified.


Are you indecisive about your identity too? Two different usernames, two different IP addresses, two different email addresses as well...


----------

